# Newly built chisel cabinet



## andrewr79 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share my recently completed chisel cabinet with you. Simple biscuit jointed pine and MDF construction, build time was about an hour. Step by step guide on my blog for anyone interested in making their own, and the magnetic bars were the Trojan ones you can get from the big green shed for $20 a pack of two.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It's a nice addition to your shop and very convenient.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

only one problem, its already to small…haha… they are never big enough, its amazing how fast you can fill your nice new whatever before its even dented or gouged the first time.. I have given up trying to accommodate all my tools.. have resorted to just making racks that I can throw up on the wall where ever there is room.. 
I have built two cabs and two racks of drawers and still not enough room.. wife says I should just stop buying tools, but what does she know..


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Good Job! Plenty of storage for what you have.l


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet, is that a clamp rack in the bottom?


----------



## andrewr79 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys 

Paratrooper, it's an accidental clamp rack - it keeps them off the workbench until I build a real one!

Papa - I know, tools are too addictive!. If I'm serious about it I can keep it to what fits, unless I take up carving seriously in which case I'm sure I'll need a second cabinet!


----------

